# Urine smell around dryer



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Check the vent all the way out?


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

gas or electric?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

got a cat?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe use a handheld black light to find the urine, if it is urine causing the odor.


----------

